# Swedish schools to erase ancient history from history class



## Curious (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello to everyone, erasing history pre 1700 happens already in Sweden:

Swedish schools to erase ancient history from history class - Voice of Europe

*No more Plato or Aristotle. No Rome, no more teaching of Swedish Great Power era in Swedish upper grade history classes. This is the new move from the Swedish Board of Education, which wants Swedish pupils to focus on Hitler, World War 2 and the following postmodern era in the late 20th century instead.*
Recent days, the Swedish debate has focused on the social democratic next move to make the Swedish people less historically aware. Due to lack of lesson time, the Board of Education now suggests that the History subject must be radically changed.
Gender issues, climate and migration are of course included elements in the new suggested revised course plans of social sciences, which includes history.
At the upper grades 7-9, where pupils are 13-15 years old, there will no longer be any history taught dated older than the year 1700. All studying of the democratic cradle in ancient Greece, Rome, or The Swedish Great Power era (1611-1718) when Sweden ruled the countries surrounding the Baltic Sea, will be erased from history class.




*“Sweden will be embarrassed”*
”It’s horrible, bizarre and absurd, Dick Harrison professor of History and author outbursted when the suggestion was presented to the public previously this week.
“As a historian, who knows some about this, I am forced to react. Only the idea that the Ancients are unimportant to understand the present is bizarre and absurd.
Everything that surrounds us is a legacy from the ancient Greeks, he claimed and said that if the suggestion becomes reality, ”Swedes will be embarrassed worldwide”.
“Excuse me, but it’s so f*** sick, I find it hard to believe it. Naturally, I expect the suggestion to be withdrawn, the upset professor said.
*More postmodernism*
The revised course plans are the result of lack of history lesson time in Swedish schools, the School Board claims. Pupils in the upper grades must focus more on the 19th century, with particular focus on the Holocaust, the cold war and the ideas that have formed Sweden during the post war era. This includes raising awareness about gender issues, migration and rasism.  There will however, be time enough to cover Western slavery and colonialism during the 18th century and onwards.
However, the 100 million dead from communism in the 20th century, are not mentioned as an important subject to study in the revised course plans. Neither are Mao’s and China’s demolition of books during the Culture war.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-07 10:30:17Reaction Score: 1


I agree with the board of education - why not go the whole 9 yards, and drop anything from the history narrative the subjects are not supposed to think about ?
Not sure if you followed other discussions here. History of antique Rome and Greece is more then dubious by itself. In other words, most of the current ancient history narrative seems written (created) during the Renaissance time, with plenty of cultures invented and artificial languages created.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-10-07 14:18:06Reaction Score: 1


I agree with Codis.
It may not be perfect by a long yard, but Swedish students might find a lot more genuine ancient history here at SH and on Youtube by revisionist history researchers. Scaligerian monks seemed to have had a heavy hand in snipping up our history into scraps.

Michael Cremo.
Brian Forester.
Graham Hancock.
Jon Levi
Colm Gibney
UAP
Martin Liedke
Etc.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-08 05:05:53Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> ...but Swedish students might find a lot more genuine ancient history here at SH and on Youtube by revisionist history researchers.


While I certainly agree with you, I suspect most of them go the other direction.
Once history lessons in school starts, kids been already been exposed to almost a decade of brainwashing.


----------



## Sasyexa (May 30, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> I agree with Codis.
> It may not be perfect by a long yard, but Swedish students might find a lot more genuine ancient history here at SH and on Youtube by revisionist history researchers. Scaligerian monks seemed to have had a heavy hand in snipping up our history into scraps.
> 
> Michael Cremo.
> ...


That may have an opposite effect. More time in school is going to be spent on the last 300 years of labyrinthian bs, rather than quite forgettable straight timeline made by Scaliger. Basically a smaller cage, but with thicker bars. Easier to polarize and harder to truly educate


----------

